# help needed with Website design process



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have my designs and Im waiting to get them printed. I need a website done but should I wait till the shirts are printed and all the photography (product shots etc) are completed? Do I use BigCartel or get a full site design? Please help.


----------



## smartartgraphics (Jul 5, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a website myself. I am attempting to use www.wordpress.com. What are you using?


----------



## embliss (Jul 26, 2011)

You can make a really good looking if you have Photoshop. Just post any questions here and I can help you code it with HTML and CSS.


----------



## smartartgraphics (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have photoshop, I have artists that work for me that do. I use inkscape for the stuff I have to do. I need to get it up and operational asap.


----------



## embliss (Jul 26, 2011)

Because you can basically design your website graphically in Photoshop and then code it in any program. But if you want complete access to the code and customization then raw html would be best. If your not too good with coding then Wordpress is fine.


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

Sir, I do believe my post has been hijacked...Dammit!!!


----------



## embliss (Jul 26, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

embliss said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!


No worries dude lol. I like your templates. I wish I could see them up close.


----------



## embliss (Jul 26, 2011)

I just wanted to answer any questions you had regarding html and css.


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not a programmer so I have to hire someone. Do you understand how to choose colors gor a site? That's what I have questions about.


----------



## embliss (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I use this cool tool, they have tons on ideas and color palettes. It's really useful. kuler


----------



## eShop (Aug 13, 2011)

stf_ceo said:


> I have my designs and Im waiting to get them printed. I need a website done but should I wait till the shirts are printed and all the photography (product shots etc) are completed? Do I use BigCartel or get a full site design? Please help.


It would probably be better to be getting both at the same time.
Try and provide whoever you choose to make the site with some demo images so you can get a feel as to what your site will look like full of images. As for colours, you would be better looking at some ready made templates and get it customised to how ever you want, That way you have an individual eCommerce solution that you are happy with and should only cost you a couple of hundred quid.


----------

